

Announcing RuDy: write Ruby native extensions in the D programming language - _pius
http://app.euruko2009.org/talks/21-announcing-rudy-write-ruby-native-extensions-in-d-programming-language

======
herrherr
I'm pretty sure they did this just for the sake of the name.

------
ilyak
What I'm more interested in is standardizing libffi as a way to talk to ruby
extensions. This way they would work across all implementations, be it jruby,
mri or whatever.

